# 1995 Mountain Cycles San Andreas....I think it's a 1995.



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

*1995 Mountain Cycles San Andreas....I think it's a 1995. Well it's a 1993.*

Well a friend of mine that owns a Pawn Shop bought this bike 3 weeks ago and now it's mine. I don't think the person that owned it ever took it off road. It is super clean, shifts perfectly, brakes work great and the elastomer suspension works still. All I did was give it a rag wash. Enjoy.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Well I loaded these in a specific order but that's not how they're showing, oh well.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

White Porc and carbon Flite are sweet....other parts aren't too shabby either. Great score.


Steve


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Here is my garage tonight just in case someone thought these were old pics of the San Andreas.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Damn just found this so maybe it's a 1992.


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

Amazing score!!


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

It looks to me like the headset isn't pressed into the headtube all the way. Other than that, it's an amazing bike. Great score.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I also found one in near unridden condition five years ago. It was a 96 with a Risse rear shock.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

Wow! Awesome score, I love San Ans.

Here we are, not even at the end of January, and thats my "Score of the Year" right there. Gonna take some beating!

Damn it, we peaked early....

Grumps


----------



## crossracer (Jun 27, 2004)

That looks like a original or darn close flite saddle. They had a certain look at those times that I remember well. New success der? That's not usual. It would point to a early 90's bike imho 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2017)

mattkock said:


> Damn just found this so maybe it's a 1992.


I remember riding that bike and thinking, wow this is da chit! First bike I rode with disc brakes...it must have been around 1994 or 95??? Any old timers reading this...it was "Rocket" Rex Staten's bike. We were down in SoCal doing some suspension testing at Race Tech...man, that was along time ago.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

KOOKA cranks Hells Yeah! There is a guy here in town that has like 6 sets of those brand new in boxes and he has the Rasta ones. I'll try to get him to post pics.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Sweet!
What a score. Good idea of a shot of your garage with current bikes along side, jealous.

That bike looks brand new. A museum piece.

I was at the Norba Nationals at Big Bear 92'ish to 95'ish and a racer let me take one for a spin. Pretty high tech ride for the day.

There's a member here that lives and breaths those bikes. Maybe pm him and pick his brain on it. Tell him DJ sent ya. 

http://forums.mtbr.com/member.php?u=235540


----------



## phattruth (Apr 22, 2012)

That's a hell of a score! That bike should be in a museum!


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Yeah it looks that way but it just because the aluminum is so think and that headset has weird cups.


----------



## fourarm (Jan 6, 2004)

I had one of those...only the early ones had the bumper rear shock. What are those pedals?


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

fourarm said:


> What are those pedals?


Onza HOs. Kind of an Onza theme with that ride!

Grumps


----------



## yakkoTDI (May 4, 2011)

Love those cranks! Back in the early '90s my roommate had a pair that I borrowed for many months before he made me give them back.


----------



## eri (Sep 4, 2012)

Wow. Don't change a thing, lovely museum piece.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Yeah, I think it's a bout a '92.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

That subframe looks like a large to me. OP, how tall are you and how is the fit?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> That subframe looks like a large to me. OP, how tall are you and how is the fit?


Good to see you found this thread. A carrier pigeon didn't happen to pay a visit, did he?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Umm, what are you talking about?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Umm, what are you talking about?


Read my first post in this thread, #13 from a week ago.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Read my first post in this thread, #13 from a week ago.


Oh, I saw that. I was just giving you ****.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Oh, I saw that. I was just giving you ****.


I'm always there for ya brother.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I'm always there for ya brother.


I know you are sista Dee-Jay-Lo? Haha, see what I did there?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

That´s a loaded build: titanium syncros post, syncros stem, cook bros crankset, onza tires, carbon flite.. it´s a team or test bike build. Bling all over.


----------



## Mr Crudley (Jan 27, 2006)

That is one great example of a SanAn. Love it and don't change it. 

----------
Sent with added typos from a tiny mobile keyboard and spellchecker that makes a mess of everything.


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

griz said:


> I remember riding that bike and thinking, wow this is da chit! First bike I rode with disc brakes...it must have been around 1994 or 95??? Any old timers reading this...it was "Rocket" Rex Staten's bike. We were down in SoCal doing some suspension testing at Race Tech...man, that was along time ago.


I knew Rex but I didn't know he was a mountain biker. He was in my club and did our suspension at the kind price of free. I always appreciated that about him. I've ridden with him too but I wish I would have known he pedaled also. Might know you.


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

I do see some signs of usage so before you hang it on a wall I would appreciate a ride report thank you very much.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

The shifting is great and the brakes are petty good but the elastomers in the suspension front and rear have nearly hardened to rock, they still move but not a lot. Probably getting 30mm front and rear. I'm taking it out to an XC race just to ride around and cheer on my Brother-In-Law Sunday. Probably gonna get some crazy looks.


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

The ultimate pit bike I love it. I bought my sister a early nineties Park-Pre because she was going to get a Wally World bike. I wasn't going to let that happen, so I took the worn out Fork elastomers out and installed PVC pipe. She basically has a mint condition marzocchi Fork (rigid)

Manitou


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Well I took it out to a local XC race but just rode it around spectating. The suspension is stiff but that's because the elastomers have gotten quite stiff but the bike shifts perfectly and the brakes work better than expected. It climbed pretty damn good but I was terrified coming down, narrow bars, 130mm stem and a front axle design that might not be able to get really tight scared me more than a little bit. How in the world did we ride bikes like this?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

mattkock said:


> Well I took it out to a local XC race but just rode it around spectating. The suspension is stiff but that's because the elastomers have gotten quite stiff but the bike shifts perfectly and the brakes work better than expected. It climbed pretty damn good but I was terrified coming down, narrow bars, 130mm stem and a front axle design that might not be able to get really tight scared me more than a little bit. How in the world did we ride bikes like this?


Haha, most people don't realize how far bikes have come. They just ***** and complain about things changing so fast and new standards. Don't forget, that was a great DH bike in the day.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

If anyone knows Mountain Cycle Shawn tell him to clean out his Inbox I'm trying to get a hold of him.


----------

